# MBTI soldiers



## lpolaright (Jul 29, 2012)

If you were a soldier what rank and what sort of work would you have done? What kind of work as a soldier you would of wanted to be? 

For me it's very easy because I was drafted to the IDF. 

As an ENTP its very tough to be in the army but here are my answers :

Im a Sargeant and am working as MP. I would have loved to learn how to be a sniper or a scout or a pilot.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Could I be the medic?
I'm an INFP, peacemaker. 
I'm not well informed on how the army works.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

I have no military background whatsoever, but I think I'd have a problem with the command hierarchy and the systematic structures. I need to understand an order to be motivated to follow it. I want to discuss pros and cons. And first and foremost I reference people in a "flat" structure: I respect competence, not rank.

That said, I do envy those who get to fly fighter planes and helos. That's something I could endure some crap to get to do. Shooting and blowing stuff up is fun too, but I believe I'd suck as a foot soldier, and I value my life too high to get into a high-risk activity where I don't control most of the circumstances.


----------



## lpolaright (Jul 29, 2012)

paperplanes1 said:


> Could I be the medic?
> I'm an INFP, peacemaker.
> I'm not well informed on how the army works.


Medics seem to be the best fit for INFPs as they need to adjust to the war state.



zynthaxx said:


> I have no military background whatsoever, but I think I'd have a problem with the command hierarchy and the systematic structures. I need to understand an order to be motivated to follow it. I want to discuss pros and cons. And first and foremost I reference people in a "flat" structure: I respect competence, not rank.
> 
> That said, I do envy those who get to fly fighter planes and helos. That's something I could endure some crap to get to do. Shooting and blowing stuff up is fun too, but I believe I'd suck as a foot soldier, and I value my life too high to get into a high-risk activity where I don't control most of the circumstances.



Ranks try to reflect competence but it doesn't really fit into good standards these days.
And so you'll be more likely to try an earn a medal or some kind of an achievement that differs you away from ranking control.

Also if you're into controlling rather than be controlled Military Police as IA could be a great job for independence.
Flying planes is pretty luxurious, and you won't get much crap for flying a plane because it is expected of you to have self-discipline because armies choose the best soldiers to fly their expensive things.

As an ISTP I would of expected you to be some kind of a survivor though, some kind of a mechanical engineer that blows things up by placing dynamite or disassembles traps.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

lpolaright said:


> Flying planes is pretty luxurious, and you won't get much crap for flying a plane because it is expected of you to have self-discipline because armies choose the best soldiers to fly their expensive things.


Yeah, and 13 years ago, when I _could_ have taken this route, I didn't have self-discipline worth a dime, so that would've been a no-go.



lpolaright said:


> As an ISTP I would of expected you to be some kind of a survivor though, some kind of a mechanical engineer that blows things up by placing dynamite or disassembles traps.


If I was forced into the situation, maybe. But as I said, I would probably suck as a soldier; probably get myself mowed down by forgetting to check something - or, on the other hand, be very good at what I did from fear of getting mowed down by forgetting something. The latter is an alternative, but not one I'd trust my 18-25 year-old self with.
Other than that, I hate the uncomfortable parts of nature. Sunburn, mosquitoes, flies, walking around in wet clothes, waking up at sunrise because the tent gets too hot, or waking up before sunrise because it's too cold... 
It's all right for a weekend, but living like that for weeks or months, if I can help it? No thanks. 
:wink:


----------



## Randroth (Nov 25, 2010)

ISTP. I'd want a job requiring a lot of technical competence like sniper, pilot, medic, EOD, etc. I'd like the benefits of being an officer, but they tend to not get their hands dirty like the enlisted so I'd have to say I'd go for enlisted.


----------



## Ready2fly (Aug 3, 2012)

My day job is as a Learning Advisor for the largest air force base in Canada. On Wednesday I will be running the course MBTI course for 25 military members but since I have done this for years I can tell you what the results will be. Every type of personality is reflected in military service. Some are happily employed because the job is inline with their personality and some are miserable because of their person values conflict. We always have more T's than F's.

The military recruits for P- come with us, action, adventure, travel, constant change... And then they find out they have to be good little Js to get ahead- dress exaclty this way, fill out forms in great detail, no automony, no freedom. On the good news front a lot of people who join do so out of a sense of service rather than adventure and they tend to stick around.

But because we employ dentists, clerk, infantry, pilots, computer technicians- bascially each base is a small city- we look exactly the same in MBTI type as you would expect anywhere else which is most dominate personality being ESTJ.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

I wouldnt be a soldier. I would be Spitfire. 

If was in worldwar 2 theyd call me Spitfire.


----------



## Yuval (May 12, 2011)

lpolaright said:


> If you were a soldier what rank and what sort of work would you have done? What kind of work as a soldier you would of wanted to be?


Intp here. If I could choose, I'd go for something in the intelligence field


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Definitely something dealing with intelligence. Or maybe a Sailor! roud:


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Technical director of the propaganda division? If they have that...

A family member flies Longbows...and I've tried that route, myself, but I'm way too paranoid to trust aircraft...


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

ISTP. Flying is a risky endeavour, and combat flying even more so. Being a pilot is demanding, interesting, exciting and dangerous.

So I'd like to be a pilot . I'm considering applying for flight school in a few months, actually.


----------

